# Campus Green Camel back 3 speed Racer



## phantom (Aug 18, 2022)

Picked this one up last week. Very nimble easy to ride bike


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 18, 2022)

phantom said:


> Picked this one up last week. Very nimble easy to ride bike
> 
> View attachment 1681622
> 
> ...



Did you find it like that or did you do a clean up? Love that campus green


----------



## phantom (Aug 18, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Did you find it like that or did you do a clean up? Love that campus green



I put the cable wrap on it and changed the mag sprocket out for the cloverleaf. I have never liked those chainrings. Spritzed it down and that was pretty much it. Of course lowered the stem and seat as low as they go. I like that look also, ergonomics are not high on my bike priorities.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 18, 2022)

I never find them that clean.


----------

